# Decoy Dog Training is Coming Together



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not sure how many read the other animals forum but I posted the lastest adventures of Whiskey in that forum. It is easier to post a link then re post so here it is. viewtopic.php?f=57&t=32618

This will be her 4 coyote seen but first dead coyote she got to chew one. She also has been on a couple stands where coyotes have sat out and just barked. The end goal for her is to go to a barking coyote and bring it in. Maybe in a few more months she'll be ready for that.


----------



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

Swwet. We have some coyotes I wouldnt mind seeing a decoy dog work on...plus we never got together for the bloodtrack training..Still have my number? I amout of blood but we can get that..Pm me or call!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

pm sent


----------

